# Reusable Canning Lids!



## captain belly (Feb 7, 2018)

As most people who can their garden veggies know, there is a HUGE shortage in canning lids. Since COVID, people are starting to take interest in survival skills and self-reliance. The interest in gardening and canning has taken it's toll on the canning lid availability. Canning lids are the new 'toilet paper". I have a good stock, but I decided to buy the reusable canning lids as a backup plan. Most folks don't know how to use them, so I made a video. They really are "installed" a little different than traditional disposable lids. Hope this helps someone out.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I use them. I haven't had a failure to seal or a jar unseal in storage yet. I hear a lot of people say they don't work as well, but I just follow the instructions and it works. That extra headspace in the jars is where I suspect most people go wrong.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I went to town yesterday for a load of hay. On my way home I stopped at Safeway for groceries, and checked on canning supplies. They had plenty of everything, including lids.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

We are planning on getting some.They are made about a half hour from our house, so we'll be supporting a local business.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 21, 2017)

I Use Harvest Guard which are similar to tattler lids. I sometimes have issues with really liquidy items not sealing. Not so much of an issue to want to switch back.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

When Tattler was relatively new, and not a so well known thing my Sweetie made a significant, lets say a lifetime investment in there products.. So much so at the time they gave her a substantial discount and free shipping... Free shipping being a big advantage here in the far north of Canada.. 

Spring before this last I bought her an order of Harvest Guard both sizes as a comparison.. She is so used to the difference in using the reusable lids as apposed to steel, she can mix them in the same canner of product with no problems in the differences in use... 

I feel when people have trouble with reusable lids they are not following the directions well about head space and ring tightening which is different than with steel lids.. 

Taking the time to read the instructions each time before starting you canning process will go a long way to reducing a lot of problems people seem to have with failures in reusables... 

My 5 cents of opinion, from observation and personal experience...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I have a bunch of Tattler that I picked up years ago, and an even bigger bunch of Harvest Guard that I picked up last year. 

I am leery of using them. I know I should just get some water-filled jars set up so I can do a test run, but... <sigh> 

Maybe I should wait for @MullersLaneFarm to come visit and show me how she does it... I know that Cyndi loves the Tattlers.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Maybe I should wait for @MullersLaneFarm to come visit and show me how she does it.. 

<<< >>>
That would be great if you have a mentor to help with your first several uses of reusable lids.. 

Again... Even with a mentor that is well experienced, they may not be an experienced teacher.. So reading the directions before starting, and having the directions available as you go through the process will help a lot.. 

By not using the lids and practice, practice, practice you are not making the best use of a good tool, or the investment you already have made in product...

Good luck..


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Wyobuckaroo said:


> Maybe I should wait for @MullersLaneFarm to come visit and show me how she does it..
> 
> <<< >>>
> That would be great if you have a mentor to help with your first several uses of reusable lids..
> ...


I agree! One thing I was mulling over earlier this week was te pictures on the front of the boxes of Tattler lids I have. The pictures on the boxes are NOT a good example of the headspace needed for this type of lid.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

RJ2019 said:


> I agree! One thing I was mulling over earlier this week was te pictures on the front of the boxes of Tattler lids I have. The pictures on the boxes are NOT a good example of the headspace needed for this type of lid.


How is the headspace different with Tattler/Harvest lids?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

You need about an inch to an inch and a quarter of headspace for the reusable plastic lids to seal reliably. This one of the two places where canners run into problems with the reusable lids. The other problem usually happens when the lids aren't cranked down tight after jars are removed from the canner. It's just a different process and takes some getting used to.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

How is the headspace different with Tattler/Harvest lids? 

This one of the two places where canners run into problems with the reusable lids. 
<<< >>>
Again..... Read the instructions BEFORE starting processing... Have the instructions available WHILE you are processing..... 

Likely a bad comparison, but Fords and Chevys drive on the same highway.... But there are differences in how they are handled...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Wyobuckaroo said:


> How is the headspace different with Tattler/Harvest lids?
> 
> This one of the two places where canners run into problems with the reusable lids.
> <<< >>>
> ...


Yup.

Chevy sits on the shoulder, Ford moves along?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Every Ford I have owned, except the truck and the new-to-us suv, has ended up inoperable alongside the road at least once. But to be honest, all I have owned were Fords.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> Every Ford I have owned, except the truck and the new-to-us suv, has ended up inoperable alongside the road at least once. But to be honest, all I have owned were Fords.


I've owned Fords, Chevys, one Buick, and more than a few Jeeps. 

Real Jeeps. CJs and XJs. 

The CJs are the best. If you wind up on the side of the road, it's not for long. There is almost always a way to get the CJ moving again. 

DH has a beat-to-heck '82 CJ7 that he drives to work every day. She ain't pretty, but by golly! She is reliable, and relatively easy to maintain.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh, dear... I've contributed to a thread drift....

None of my vehicles were any good for canning, no matter if I used the Tattler or Ball lids.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I used my vehicles to bring canning supplies home from the store. Does that count?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Danaus29 said:


> I used my vehicles to bring canning supplies home from the store. Does that count?


Absolutely it does!


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

I've stocked up on the metal lids big time.a few boxes of dissolvable label's .i also bought 3 boxes of tatller lids.12 lids and12 rings to a box.now to get back into canning.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Harvest Guard lids are identical to the old style Tattler lids. The Sieg sons started producing HG after Tattler went to the EZ Seal.

I use Tattler much like as in the video with these exceptions:

I use an additional 1/4" headspace than what is recommended for the food item. i.e. if recipe calls for 1/4" headspace, use 1/2" headspace; if recipe calls for 1", use 1-1/4".

I bring water to a simmer, remove from heat, then place lids and gaskets into water.

For the old style Tattler and the Harvest Guard, I tighten as shown in video (or just until the jar begins to rotate when tightening ring), then back off the ring 1/4". With the EZ Seal, I tighten the same but do not back off the ring.

After removing jars from the canner, I allow them to sit undisturbed for 5 minutes (waterbath) or 10 minutes (pressure canned), then placing a towel over the jar, tighten the lid firmly. Waiting and using a towel is important especially with pressure canned items for your safety.

Not discussed in the video is _washing the jars and rings_ after removing the rings once the jars have cooled. Putting rings back on the jar is optional.

I use a regular old church key to open,

@Wyobuckaroo, you mentioned you started using Tattler when they were relatively new. How many times have you been able to reuse the gaskets? Have you had any go bad?


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

In early last November I ordered some of the steel canning lids Lehmans Hardware is handling... Keep in mind shipping times here to the far north for Charistmas.. 

I got Sweetie some regular and some wide mouth steel lids supposedly made by a local company near Lehmans.. The large mouth are back ordered until mid, late January they say... Bugger... 

What reviews I have found are good.. Or maybe that is the only ones posted ?? 
When we get a chance to test them I will make a report..


----------

